# how do you learn to digitize with embroidery?



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello,

I am a printer and do print clothes as well and also do a lot of vinyl.
I hav ea lot experience in vector art (corel and all the adobe products) I understand you need to have experience in embroidery to understand the software embroidery needs to digitize.
But when comes the point you can buy the software and it smart to use it? Even after years of experience in correl and adobe it is not embroidery I know But when do you think it is safe to start?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*re: how do you learn to digitize?*

If you wait for it to be easy, you may never start. If you have interest in it, jump in now.

Corel has (or had?) a digitizing add on to Coreldraw. I believe it is called Drawings. Hopefully someone can chime in with info on that product. It might be your best starting point.


----------



## EMBDenton (May 4, 2007)

*re: how do you learn to digitize?*



splathead said:


> If you wait for it to be easy, you may never start. If you have interest in it, jump in now.
> 
> Corel has (or had?) a digitizing add on to Coreldraw. I believe it is called Drawings. Hopefully someone can chime in with info on that product. It might be your best starting point.


Splat that is correct Corel did have an application called drawings but that changed to DigiStitch (sp). The program is great but does not really allow for changing the density of the stitches for the fabric in question. I believe they have made some changes so that option might now be available. I am basing my remarks on an older product. I find the best thing (for me) is to outsource the digitizing... have a set digitizing rate for left chest designs.. and then charge that to the customer. Lots less headaches and the finished design is returned quicker than I can do in-house.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

*re: how do you learn to digitize?*

Running the softaware is the least of your considerations when punching a design. Knowing what the machine is going to do on a given subtrate is the trick. And that takes experience. Not magic, 70 to 80% is real straight forward. It's that last % that'll bite you in the rear. IMHO (although I don't state it humbly sometimes), if you start out buying from a good puncher you can watch how the stuff sews and over time learn their tricks. It's a good thing to know because when people bring you their tapes to sew you can use your knowledge to "tweak" up the tapes and make them production friendly. Over a decade in a contract shop I know of one adjustment on the machine could have saved many, many thousands of dollars. Like water dripping in a bucket, production unfriendly punching gathers an unimaginably large amount of wasted time and effort.


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

*re: how do you learn to digitize?*

Oke who does good digitizing?
I going to personilaze a lot and than the price of out sourcing is hig.
Maybe the far east but do you know good quality there?


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

*re: how do you learn to digitize?*

My personal experience is that Hong Kong 10$ no matter what punching is almost worth what you pay for it. They will do what is asked of them no matter what the results, they don't have to live with it. Ask for a 3" tall tight registration multi color design with 1/8" tall Times lettering to put on a 6 panel, low profile cap... no problem (or at least not their problem). Anyone charging what it takes to punch here at home is going to be competitive, they have to. Personalizing, if you mean monograming, or name drops, or text has got a pretty gentle learning curve. Doing that in house makes all the sense in the world. If you ask around for referals on punching I'm sure you'll find a keeper pretty quick.


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

*re: how do you learn to digitize?*

Ok Hong Kong,

Do you have an adress or am I out of limit here?
Excuse if I am Just lost in this embroidery world.
I am located in europ(the netherlands) by the way


----------



## EMBDenton (May 4, 2007)

*re: how do you learn to digitize?*



ShirlandDesign said:


> If you ask around for referals on punching I'm sure you'll find a keeper pretty quick.


Not sure what "punching" is as almost all the machines I dealt with (10 years) are networked. Even mine at home is networked to my machine ?

We outsource to china at 3.50/1000 and have done so for 5 years. Quality is outstanding and revisions are free until you are happy with the design. Just got done sending one back for 15 revisions at 63,000 stitches and cost was $100.00 total ! They even completed the front for me at n/c !


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

*re: how do you learn to digitize?*



EMBDenton said:


> Not sure what "punching" is as almost all the machines I dealt with (10 years) are networked. Even mine at home is networked to my machine ?
> 
> We outsource to china at 3.50/1000 and have done so for 5 years. Quality is outstanding and revisions are free until you are happy with the design. Just got done sending one back for 15 revisions at 63,000 stitches and cost was $100.00 total ! They even completed the front for me at n/c !


ok do you have an adress?
Or can't I ask that question on this forum.
If not I am sorry


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

*re: how do you learn to digitize?*

Sounds like you got your first referal I think protocol askes that referals are PMed to you. I could be wrong on that. Punching is old school slang for digitizing. And if the orient is getting more competative I stand corrected. I guesse I should have a tag a the bottom of my posts saying "old dog, happy to try and learn new tricks".


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*re: how do you learn to digitize?*

Referrals / recommendations are fine to post here unless you are recommending yourself.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

*re: how do you learn to digitize?*

Seems a bit unfair, after all who knows you better than yourself


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

*re: how do you learn to digitize?*



ShirlandDesign said:


> Seems a bit unfair, after all who knows you better than yourself


Haha Since I looked in embroidery I don't know anything.
But we are learning every day


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

*re: how do you learn to digitize?*

Alot of things translate from print into embroidery. I think you'll find you know more than you think. Sizing,placement,color theory.
 P.S. and that if you take the world in a kind way, almost always it will return the sentiment.


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

*re: how do you learn to digitize?*

Great 
Can you tell me an adress to digitize than?


----------



## EMBDenton (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Digitize*



Prinsz said:


> Great
> Can you tell me an adress to digitize than?


we use cstown.com. Monthly billing pay by paypal, outstanding service and fast response. It is the Chinese new year so they are closed for the holiday currently.


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Digitize*

You are fantastic Thanx!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: how do you learn to digitize?*



ShirlandDesign said:


> Seems a bit unfair, after all who knows you better than yourself


Because if all of the members were able to refer themselves, the forums would have a lot more sales pitches and a lot less helpful "how to" info 

However, you can always refer yourself in our Referrals area 



Prinz said:


> Can you tell me an adress to digitize than?


If you would like recommendations for a service or you would like to hire someone here, please post it as a separate request in the Referrals Area of the forum.

It seemed like from your original post that you were interested in learning "how to" rather than outsourcing it. Both ways are great , but if you want to outsource, it's best to start a separate thread in the appropriate area.


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: how do you learn to digitize?*

Thanks Rodney,
I will follow your advice.
And you right about the learning part I would really like to learn it's just that I am not there yet and according to most in this thread it could take some time.
But I started this thread to learn so:
How do you guys learned digitizing?
First learned to embroider and than .. or...


----------



## bigwhiteboy13 (Feb 24, 2010)

Corel used to partner with Drawings, they went in seperate directions. 

If you are good with vector (which it seems) you can convert vector object into stitches almost instantly. You can download a trial of it here.

DRAWstitch Technology and DRAWings embroidery software

I knew nothing about digitizing and have been running the higher versions of it for about 3 years. It is great. We have had much success with it.You can get your feet wet with the trial and see how it is. It works with DRaw X3 or X4. 

If you want to get digitizing done try 24hourartwork.com they are a little pricey but all the digitizers are old school punchers and create from the ground up. They are great for real complaex stuff. 

I wish you all the luck and if you have questions about it let me know.


----------



## bigwhiteboy13 (Feb 24, 2010)

also there are some tutorials out there for the program to show you how to get started.


----------



## dancebling (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: Digitize*



EMBDenton said:


> we use cstown.com. Monthly billing pay by paypal, outstanding service and fast response. It is the Chinese new year so they are closed for the holiday currently.


 I get an Index error when I try to access cstown.com?


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok I did it!
I bought a barudan Elite pro 15 needle machine and the deco studio with it to start my embroidery business.
I had a lot of doubts (amaya,or the barudan bridgetype, 12 or 15 needle, deco or embroidery etc. etc.) and I hope this is gonna work out for me.
I would like to thank you all for your replies and when I handle the learning curve I hope to help others as well as you all helped me.

Regards from tthe Netherlands ( europe)


----------



## sharlynn (Oct 12, 2009)

I have used a Chinese digitizer for about 12 months. They seem to do a good job. No problems so far and they are very prompt and more competitive than local digitizers. (One design was 1/3 the price) Usually less than 24 hours and the design arrives on my computer. They are very happy to quote. Contact Alice (?) at [email protected] tell her Ed sent you.( LOL)


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanx Ed,
will take a look at alice


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

I own two embroidery machines. One home and one commercial unit. I have yet to spend a dime paying a digitizer. I spent too much money on digitizing software already. I learned digitizing the hard way. 

1) Read the software manual.
2) Watch the tutorial video(s) if it came with the software.
3) Apply what you have learned.
4) Practice, practice, practice
5) Repeat steps 1 to 4

There are some auto digitizing software that does not cost and arm an a leg. Some are free.

Free: Stitch Era Universal SWF East | Sierra Edit Embroidery Software with Lettering and Editing Processing
Low price: Embird
Moderately priced: Drawings4 Stitch.com, DRAWings X3 Embroidery software - Order Corel DRAWings X3


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello there Luis,

The plan is to outsource my companies logo to the best there is and I believe that is strawberry stitch
and then try to make the same with deco studio from wilcom.
It is not exactly clear to me if that is possible cause deco is the version for beginners but I believe this is the way to go for me


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Prinsz said:


> Hello there Luis,
> 
> The plan is to outsource my companies logo to the best there is and I believe that is strawberry stitch
> and then try to make the same with deco studio from wilcom.
> It is not exactly clear to me if that is possible cause deco is the version for beginners but I believe this is the way to go for me


I have heard good things about Deco Studio. I works with CorelDraw and that is good. Good luck with that.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we started on day one with digitizing our own designs. over 5 years now we are getting pretty good at it but for the really hard stuff we send it out to a professional digitizer.


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Digitizing...How.* 
Learning to digitize can be very rewarding but also challenging. The benefits of learning to digitize , you get to set the level of quality control and in time your able to save time and resources,. Anyone with some computer knowledge can learn to digitize, however, its recommend that you have some computer skills, some embroidery skills etc. 

I used Pulse product called DGML By Pulse 2009 , I have the Maestro level. 

However you can buy a lower level like Illustrator Extreme that will do for most new and experienced digitizers. Maestro offers options that are for advance digitizers, or people who make custom fonts or need specialty options, Has alot more tools like blends, fur stitch, font builders, more advance options custom fills, like wave fills etc. In addition Maestro level has more fonts than other versions. 

A good digitizer will understand both the Graphic side of the design, having artistic skills can help you create special effects.

Understanding how the embroidery works will also help you become a better digitizer as you will appriciate the different fabric and you should know by sewing on the various fabrics that each stretch a bit differently , a good digitizer will know how to compensate for the different materials as well. 

Digitizing basic combines being able to draw or create artwork and compensate for the material in short. 

I have been only digitizing for 5 years and I have learned more in that time that the person whom taught me , possibly as I have sought out training by several different companies, including 

John deer John Deer's Adorable Ideas - Embroidery Designs, Education and Accessories

Joyce Jagger Embroidery Training, A Complete Video Embroidery Training Center

Ed Levy http://www.embforum.com/shop/product...-training.aspx

For people whom are just starting out another product is available that offers a bit of everything.. a program to digitize, and training on how to use the software , great for a small home based business or someone just starting out. For the professional embroidery i would recommend professional software but the price point is different. 

Adorable Ideas Embroidery Software
__________________
Embroidery Network
https://sites.google.com/site/embroiderynetwork/


----------

